# Elimination of period to become symptom free?



## 18937 (Aug 7, 2005)

I have been diagnosed with IBS with C and endometriosis. My IBS symtoms (mostly pain and bloating) occur during ovulation.Does anyone take BC pills or use the patch continually without a break in order to NOT have their period? If so, does the elimination of your period help your symptoms?The reason I ask this is because the only time I've ever had relief from my symptoms was when I was trying to get pregnant, was of the birth control pill, and was not ovulating or getting my period. I was also symptom free for the first three months after I had my babies, when also I ws not ovulating or getting my period.Any adive would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Not to sound overly naive or anything, but is that healthy in general? I mean we have our cycles for a reason, to eliminate them by misusing medicine would leave us vulnerable to more medical problems, right?


----------



## 18937 (Aug 7, 2005)

Actually, inhibiting your period is a common method in controlling endometriosis. Most doctors will tell you that this is perfectly safe. They recommend only having 4 periods a year.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, it definitely is safe. They've got Seasonale, the birth control pill you take continually and only have 4 periods per year. Personally, being sexually active, I like getting my period every month as a reminder that I'm not cooking up any babies inside of me







.That being said, I've never been without a period, so I really can't give you any advice. Sorry! I've been on the pill for almost 2 years, and my IBS got significantly worse when I started taking them.


----------



## 19955 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, I take continous pills and I do not have the symptoms of the endo but I do have IBS. I finally realized the difference. Pretty horrible in the beginning with the break through bleeding but once that is over it is great. Also if you do remember don't get generic pills because they don't work as well as the real thing.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been getting a period every 3-4 months for a few years. It is a great way of treating endo.My gynocologist would be fine with me going longer without periods, but I tend to spot after a few months.I've never had a problem with generics not working as well, but some pills work better than others for me. Sometimes an insurance company will try to change you to a different drug that is prescribed for the same thing but isn't as similar as it should be for them to switch you.I am doing especially well on the patch...something about keeping the hormone levels so very constant and/or there being no effect on the drug absorption if i have stomach problems is nice.


----------



## 18937 (Aug 7, 2005)

Is there anyone out there who's IBS is affected by hormones, who has found some relief by eliminating their period with continuous BC?


----------



## 19955 (Aug 3, 2005)

Mick, go and check the post on hormones and IBS.


----------

